# Modifier-cpt code 36589



## caroline75771 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi All,

Would anyone know if I need to use a modifier with cpt code 36589 (done on 9/10/09) if procedure was done in the office and within the global period? Physician had performed an left rad-ceph AVF and Tenchkoff catheter on 7/27/09 (36821 & 49421- 90 day global period).

Thank you...


----------



## 00032036 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Removal of Central line*

A non-tunneled cath removal is inherent in the E/M or in this case the post op visit according to the 2004 CPT Changes-An Insider's View.  Any other you would add modifier 58 if in fact this was the same physician that put it in.  CPT assistant has very precise usage of this code (36589) within their resource book.  Hope that helps.  Dale CPC, CGSC, COSC


----------



## caroline75771 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you Dale!!!!


----------

